# Poopie



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry. Had to go here. Are loose stools a Hashi's symptom?

I still have brain fog and afternoon lethargy and wonder if I need to adjust my dosage.


----------



## laff66 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm relatively new to this, but I can tell you what I've experienced recently. I was diagnosed with Hashi's a few months ago, and the loose stool issue was a pretty normal thing for me prior to that. Since taking armour, things are much nicer in that regard! That is the only thing I've changed, so its got to be related. Weird, since one of the main hypo symptoms I always see listed is constipation. I was the opposite. But as a male who is tall and thin I'm pretty much not the norm for hypothyroid anyway? 
The other thing you mentioned, afternoon lethargy, has absolutely gone away for me. Unfortunately I now have some pretty significant bilateral knee, calf, and foot pain, don't know if thats related, but I can't imagine what else is causing it all of a sudden?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

laff66 said:


> Unfortunately I now have some pretty significant bilateral knee, calf, and foot pain, don't know if thats related, but I can't imagine what else is causing it all of a sudden?


There are a number of us who have had gastric issues with Hashi's. I started out with severe constipation and went over to moderately bad diarrhea.

Also, just noting, since my thyroid was removed, my knees, hips, feet (planter faciitis, namely) and lower back pain have all gone away.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Yes, it is.


----------

